# Flash Verizon Galaxy Nexus to Cricket



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if flashing a verizon galaxy nexus to Cricket can be done? Thanks.


----------



## intenselyinsane (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes it can be done. You can use CDMA workshop to change the data and MMS settings to crickets for working data and text.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

intenselyinsane said:


> Yes it can be done. You can use CDMA workshop to change the data and MMS settings to crickets for working data and text.


OK thanks. Will I have top do the same thing for calls

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

